# Some TivoWeb Plus Questions



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

1. 

Trying to import logos and I get "Page not Found" after I pick the logo and the Logo Space and Click Import.


2.

Trying to Merge two Shows and get the following:

SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_merge3ns '/' ''
can't read "splist": no such variable
while executing
"mergerecordings $splist "
(procedure "::action_merge3ns" line 22)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Tried a restart with twprs, but still get the error.... What else can I try?

Thanks.


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Is there a better place to ask this question?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

tward_biteme1 said:


> Is there a better place to ask this question?


Slow responses either mean no one knows, or the people who do know haven't read the post, or they have and have to think about it. I am in the first category, you could try over at DDB I think they have a TWP support thread. You might have to look for a support page or thread for the merge module. Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Found this to try for #1:

Check and see if you have an "uploads" directory in your /hack/bin/tivowebplus (or whatever path you have tivoweb in). If not, create it and see if that helps.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

I had the same problem with merging (same error message). Upgrading to TivoWebPlus 1.3.1 seems to have resolved it in my case. (Be sure to turn on the new Merge function in the .cfg; it's off by default  )


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

for importing the logos try mounting as read/write first.


----------



## Bluewookie (Sep 24, 2003)

I have a couple of newly zippered D*Tivo's running TWP 1.3.0

I want to upgrade to TWP 1.3.1. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Bluewookie said:


> I have a couple of newly zippered D*Tivo's running TWP 1.3.0
> 
> I want to upgrade to TWP 1.3.1. Can someone point me in the right direction?


Under the 'more' menu item, there is another item named 'update'. Click on that and there's a link to the current bundle as well as instructions to install it. You will probably need to remount as read/write for this to work depending on wher eyou have TWP installed.


----------



## Bluewookie (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks Sly, once I remount as r/w it was a breeze.

It seems great. 1.3.1 seems to work much better than 1.3.0, IMO

Conflict resolve works, I haven't seen any internal server errors yet, etc...


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Bluewookie said:


> Thanks Sly, once I remount as r/w it was a breeze.
> 
> It seems great. 1.3.1 seems to work much better than 1.3.0, IMO
> 
> Conflict resolve works, I haven't seen any internal server errors yet, etc...


there's a new 2.0 version here,
http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/TivoWebPlus


----------



## Bluewookie (Sep 24, 2003)

I saw that, though I'm not sure I'm ready to upgrade to that yet.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

bnm81002 said:


> there's a new 2.0 version here,
> http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/TivoWebPlus


hackman does not work with it yet.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

JWThiers said:


> hackman does not work with it yet.


Exactly. I definetely wont' be upgrading until it does.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Just so I know, what aspect of hackman are you most needing?
I assume it's the "services" aspect, but what about the editor? (I also assume that backdoor codes isn't in the running, since many/most of you are running s/w v5+)

re: the services, I'd REALLY like to see a more consistent setup (TPM did a pretty good job, IMHO)


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

BTUx9 said:


> Just so I know, what aspect of hackman are you most needing?
> I assume it's the "services" aspect, but what about the editor? (I also assume that backdoor codes isn't in the running, since many/most of you are running s/w v5+)
> 
> re: the services, I'd REALLY like to see a more consistent setup (TPM did a pretty good job, IMHO)


That about covers it, turn the services on and off and being able to edit the various config files.

Just thought of an improvement oppourtunity for hackman. The edit file list includes installed services, NCID, for example, or what ever. A self populating list of config files.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

JWThiers said:


> That about covers it, turn the services on and off and being able to edit the various config files...


I use the Runscript module for starting services. It only has a few stock options but I'm sure more could be easily added. It also gives an option to view running processes, an easy way to reboot, and a command line for executing simple commands. Here's what the menu looks like in case you haven't used this module:

```
Main Script Menu 
-------------------------------

Click here to Start mfsftp
Click here to Start tivoftpd
Click here to Start telnet daemon
Click here to Start TyServer
Click here to Start Vserver
Click here to View Processes

Click here to Reboot Tivo


Command:
```
I'm not saying it is a replacement for Hackman, but it at least does a few things until (if?) Hackman becomes compatible with 2.0.0.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Does the update module let you downgrade back to 1.3.1 if you need/want to? Yeah I know I can do it manually, but I am lazy and suffer greatly from fat fingers. At least I'm honmest about it. See what I mean, fat fingers, that's honest, not honmest.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't think the upgrade can be used to reliably downgrade (it has to do with which modules and libs have to be deleted)


----------



## Bluewookie (Sep 24, 2003)

Another unrelated TWP question, if anyone can help.

Is there any way to move/copy recordings through the TWP interface? I'm currently using ver 1.3.1.

Edit: Just to make this clear. I'm not talking about extraction. I'm talking about MRV between multiple zippered D*Tivo units.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't know of any modules/hacks that trigger an MRV xfer... not that it can't be done, just that it hasn't AFAIK


----------



## Bluewookie (Sep 24, 2003)

BTUx9 said:


> I don't know of any modules/hacks that trigger an MRV xfer... not that it can't be done, just that it hasn't AFAIK


Thanks. I figured as much, just wanted to see if maybe I overlooked something.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Bluewookie said:


> Another unrelated TWP question, if anyone can help.
> 
> Is there any way to move/copy recordings through the TWP interface? I'm currently using ver 1.3.1.
> 
> Edit: Just to make this clear. I'm not talking about extraction. I'm talking about MRV between multiple zippered D*Tivo units.


I think what you are looking for is mfs_ftp. Look at the wiki extraction tutorial. Its not thru the TWP interface but you can initiate transfers between tivos from a computer.


----------

